
Music Inspired by “Gödel, Escher, Bach” Created by an AI Trained on Bach - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2019/12/ai-music-godel-escher-bach-robert-thomas.html
======
hrgiger
It is beautiful! Had a giggle when ML output started playing, I do not know
what I was expecting.

